# Myrtle Beach Piers in April



## westernny (Feb 18, 2006)

Spending next week at M.B. Are any of the piers there more productive than the others? I fished Virginia Beach piers last year in mid June,can I expect to see the same variety of fish in South Carolina in April? Any replies appreciated.


----------



## westernny (Feb 18, 2006)

*thanks for all the replies*

Hope you all come up here and are looking for any info so I can ignore you also.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Easy there ... I know you are new but you are not being ignored. I have been a member here for almost 2 years now and that is not how this board operates. I will say that info about the Myrtle Beach area seems to be limited. I do not think we have a lot of members in that area. I would like info on that area as well for August as we visit family down that way.

Hopefully someone will chime. The forum moderater (RailRoader) may know something about that pier and he should chime in any moment now.


----------



## redhawknc1 (Nov 5, 2006)

http://www.dnr.sc.gov/news/saltpiers.html
Found this in another thread. Said to be updated weekly. Good luck with more info. ANd have agreat time at MB. Wish I could help more!


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I have not replied, due to the fact that I do not fish the piers very much. I have fished Apache some. You should be able to get some whiting from the pier and maybe, maybe a Pomp. Not sure about that one though. I would go south to the Garden City Pier. You should be able to get some whiting and other species from that pier. Hopefully you will get into something. Cold snap coming in tomorrow. Hope it dont shut things down for you.

If you can I would try and stay mobile from the surf and you should be able to find a pocket of whiting or something form the sand this time of year. Liek around 6th Ave south. In Myrtle Beach.

Now you can't say you didnt get a reply....


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

westernny said:


> Hope you all come up here and are looking for any info so I can ignore you also.


Easy bud, you know that if you had done a simple Google search for 'Myrtle Beach fishing pier' that you could have gotten several results for the area, such as the Cherry Grove Pier website or the Garden City Pier? You can grab the phone numbers off those websites and give them a call, but who knows if they'll be honest about their catch. Another option is to search the P&S SC/GA board for MB pier action during the month of April. As for my personal experience, I don't have any for the MB area in the month of April, too busy to go fishing especially when I live 2 hours from MB. Good luck and tight lines when you visit, and remember to stay .

Cane44


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i dont no of many ppl in the myrtle beach area on this board that fish from piers, i no most ppl either surf fish like worm or fish by other means, i have been to myrtle beach state park pier once n didnt catch anything, in my opinion i would go rent a kayak and fish murrells inlet


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

westernny said:


> Hope you all come up here and are looking for any info so I can ignore you also.


Does this mean that I'm on my own next time I visit Westfield?


----------



## TwinWagoneer (Sep 10, 2001)

Have fished Springmaid the last few days caught 3 flounder 13 to 16 inches my boy Shawn showed me up and saw a 2 lb speckled trout pulled in.A few nice whitting but mostly small ones brought up.It is picking up day by day.


----------



## bubba 250 (Aug 22, 2005)

i have fished myrtle beach for a few years i take 4 or 5 trips a year to the piers april is a hit or mis it all depens on the water temps but the blues whitting and crockers sould be in with some black drum and maybe a flounder or two apachie pier mite produce a little more bite this time of year its loonger than cherry grove but now that i have been on this board i manly set my trips to tybee island its one hell of a place with a lot of good people and the pier is great no one checking your coolers for beer not sold from the pier but good luck let us know how it goes sorry i cant help more bubba 250


----------



## westernny (Feb 18, 2006)

surfsidesativa said:


> Does this mean that I'm on my own next time I visit Westfield?


 YES


----------



## westernny (Feb 18, 2006)

surfsidesativa said:


> Does this mean that I'm on my own next time I visit Westfield?



Yes


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

We don't fish piers... They are expensive, crowded with tourists and you can't bring your own beer. Fish the beach in Garden City, Litchfield or pawley's island. Tie double bottom rigs (if you must buy your own, make sure they are simple). Dig sand fleas or buy fresh shrimp from a roadside stand for bait. High tide on a clear/calm day is best. Expect to catch Pompano, whiting, spot, flounder, black drum, spottail bass or bluefish. If the bluefish are working (they will be, you can see the birds following them down the beach), use steel leaders and chunks of fresh mullet on a fish finder rig.


----------



## westernny (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks to all for your help,sorry I was so rude,you know how us New Yorkers are!


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Quite of few whiting and black drum were caught from the Pier at Garden City earlier in the week - both on shrimp. However, the water temp has dropped so the fish were few and far between today. I'm not sure what this coming week will be like.

Brittany


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

Better yet go on down to Fla. and fish your way back. That way you will be behind the fish instead of in front of them.


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*I made the trip 2 times!*

The first and last! Bad, bad & a side of bad ! NEVER Ever again, Save your time ,cash and go somewhere else.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Donald said:


> The first and last! Bad, bad & a side of bad ! NEVER Ever again, Save your time ,cash and go somewhere else.


Ok, Donald... That's the second time you came on here with disparaging remarks about South Carolina. The first time you didn't ask for any advice before your trip, expected to catch fish from the surf in January and judged all of us based on one bad experience at a bait shop. If you don't like it here then do us a favor and stay in Maryland


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Donald said:


> The first and last! Bad, bad & a side of bad ! NEVER Ever again, Save your time ,cash and go somewhere else.


Sorry you had 2 bad trips. If you change your mind and want to give it another try, perhaps someone on here can give you a few tips on where to go. Better luck to you!

Brittany


----------



## westernny (Feb 18, 2006)

*Myrtle beach last week*

Ended up fishing Apache pier caught croakers,skates,saw black drum and some whiting caught and heard of one guy getting a dozen blues off pier. My family had good time on beach and I caught enough fish to make it worth while even though it was almost as cold there as it was back home in western New York. Talk about bad timing!! Better luck next year.


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

*MB in April*

When the weather starts warming up in March everybody wants to hit the beach and catch some fish. The sad fact of life is that unless you have a boat and know the area intimately you are not going to catch much except a few skates, dogfish, croakers etc. To put it in perspective it is absolutely terrible fishing until the water temperature gets above the mid sixties and it really starts picking up in may after the water gets above 68 degrees. If you want to catch fish you have to fish where they are at. If you are looking for good fishing in the Dec. thru Apr. time frame you have to pick your day(s) and go offshore. Sorry, but that is just the nature of the beast. You can also experience some decent fishing on the inside with lotsa knowledge and experience but that is somewhat iffy.


----------

